

Barry Diller: The Web Won't Be Free Forever (Video) - jakarta
http://www.businessinsider.com/barry-diller-the-web-wont-be-free-forever-video-2009-9

======
acg
I don't agree that "tech people" never cared about content either. They
believed it should be free. You only need to look at the USENET to see that
many "tech people" wanted the internet to be an open repository of knowledge
and was pretty anti-commercial (where adverts were considered rude).

